# Sheep Newbie to be maybe?



## warthog (Jun 13, 2010)

I am considering getting two sheep (as young as possible).

I already have goats.  Is there much difference between keeping sheep and goats.

I know sheep don't do copper, like goats do.

I am reading through this site gleaning information.

Any thoughts, advice, comments would be more than welcome.

I learned the hard way with my goats, fencing etc, wan't to be more prepared with the sheep.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 13, 2010)

Our market lambs are about late 3 to 4 months when purchased.  Study sheep structure, to know well built ones when you see them, for picking lambs.  Legs are everything, since they carry the lamb about to graze, support the body as it gains weight.  Our lambs are usually rather wide behind though young, for developing muscular hindquarters.  This is the desirable look for finished market lambs.

Look at teeth, should be even, jaws aligned to graze at the nose area top and bottom.  Undershot jaw or big overbite, may be a problem when grazing.  They can't eat enough to stay healthy unless fed pellets or grain.  Not something you want.

Are these pets or project lambs?  Even very spooky lambs of the meat types, will tame quickly with daily handling.  We make sure they get handled with stalling ours at night.  They get collars on with bells, then rope halters, led to their grazing paddock every day.  Some extra scratching and then turned loose.  Within a VERY short time, they will run to see you, follow you to the stall or race ahead to be closed in.

Several of Daughter's sheep friends have both meat and fiber sheep.  They all say the fiber sheep are less friendly even with daily handling.  These were bigger breeds, older and young sheep or lambs.  Sorry, can't remember the breeds but it surprised me.  Just saying what they said as a point of interest.

You might do a search of your state for sheep shows, 4-H sheep shows, attend some Fairs, look at a number of good sheep.  Try to spot the diffferences in the winners and 2nd place. The more you look, the better you develop your "eye" for quality in structure, correctness in animals. 

Ask questions, folks at shows usually like to talk if not entered in the next class!  Showmanship is all on the kids, you want best Ram, best ewe, winners of good body classes.  You may see breeds you never considered, or even heard of that you really like.  Hair instead of wool, heritage breeds, colored sheep.  

Always good to have a plan in place with your barn and pasture ready before purchasing!  Being well prepared with knowledge, making good animal purchases, inspires confidence and success in your animal keeping!


----------



## Aped (Jun 13, 2010)

I just got one katahdin a hair sheep. I'm sure you can find something along those lines in belize. She is pretty much one of the goats now. She actually prefers browse to grass which she didn't the first week I had her. As for fencing if they are frightened they will try to get out of certain kinds of fence but they aren't like goats where they will just lean on a fence or try to get out to explore. My sheep won 't even climb onto the pallet which I have as a step in front of the food buckets. So I have to put her on there. 

Anyway as a new sheep owner, I think they are a lot easier to care for then goats.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree...sheep are easier to contain and less destructive.  The hair breeds are even easier yet....no shearing, less parasite prone, good browsers, great mothers with easy birthing.


----------



## warthog (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

It probably will be a hair breed that I get, I don't ever see anyone here shearing their sheep.

It will probably be a little time before I get them.  What I am intending to do, it cut down on the chickens I have, I have got 40, and whilst I have no problem selling the eggs, I think sheep would be more useful in my situation.

So when I have culled some of the chickens, I intend to keep maybe six or so just for personal egg use.  I will then convert the chicken coop to keep the sheep in.

I am going to keep them separate from the goats then I don't have feed issue problems.

But will probably let them graze/browse with the goats, or roatate pasture/browse areas.  Goats in first, sheep to follow sort of thing.

In the meantime I will keep reading and learning.


----------

